# new to this



## holeehannah (Feb 17, 2005)

When the Doctor told me I had this disease I just started to cry in his office. Im very independent and I love to do things spur of the moment like going camping or to the lake. Its very embarrasiing at school because people are cruel in high school and dont understand. One thing that is wierd about my Ibs is that when the symptons show up about a week or two after Ill start my period and then a few days later I will wake up with a really high fever and will be sick with something that seems like the flu. then a few days later all problems will go away including the Ibs symptoms I was wondering if anyone else has these same things happen.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

are you talking about IBS or Crohn's or Colitis?I have both IBS and Ulcerative Colitis (very localized though which is good). I've been in remission since my first flare back in 8/02. I tend to notice the same pattern as you....getting the pains before my period and about 3 dyas after it starts.....hard to tell what's causing it..could just be our way of dealing with the PMS or it could be the IBS being affecting by hormones.....both are proven to be true.you need to find out what triggers your symtpoms..is it solely hormones, food, stress, etc.....then, once you've done that...figure out what you need to stay away from. stress causes me to have horrible stomach pains that can last off and on for a whole month...just happened in January..was very depressing because i didn't want to go anywhere or do much in case i had my spasms....are you on any medication?


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

I found that i am in a lot of pain during the first few days of my period and now im on the pill and now i feel fine. I dont know whether it will help you with your pain but it is worth a try. But i would go for a weaker pill incase it is your hormones, i dont want to recommend something that will put u through more pain.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't like to think of this as a 'disease.' There are so many symptoms it is like saying we have weather. I think it's a lable doctors put on something that they're not sure what it is, or what is causing it.


----------

